# finally did it



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

hey guys,

i finally said to myself i could pull it off and painted my van,it only took a car, a truck, another car twice and 3 motorcycles to give me the courage to do it.

i think once i get some new rims on it she should look real pretty,now the question is powdercoat my old ones for 400 or get me some new ones,

it should look cool all lettered up at a later date, ive been on a pretty extensive painting spree this year,and i don't own anything that i haven't sprayed,

it turned out good taping by eye, i wish i could of used a vinyl graphic though ,










looks weird without my ladde racks on it










i hit a deer with my daughters car so i had to fix that, and i ended up using different techniques

marble,carbon fiber, and something else i just forget what, i let the kid pick out colors and came up with the graphics as i went, when i was done it looked like a rockstar energy drink and she loves it

my bike is none other than a union jack,i was gonna do the same style as my van but couldn't pull off what was in my head, so it was the best i could come up with,




















the money i spend on tape and paint is enormous, so when you get a price theres a reason it cost so much,just to throw it all away lol

thanks


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks cool man..


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

very nice, i got a work van and a truck i got to paint this summer, pretty sure i cant do what you did! wow awesome job, im wicked jealous of that work van, very sharp looking!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

It looks like they all turned out great! :thumbup: 

I like that van, looks real sweet:thumbup:



Dave


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks good! I am trying to work up the balls to paint my Freightliner soon.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Are you really a vampire?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

looks good, but it looks like there are about 5 wieners on it


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rex said:


> looks good, but it looks like there are about 5 wieners on it


-1 from your future mod points. :w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Really nice paint jobs! They look great.

I'd go with new wheels if you can.....or powder coat black might look good. Maybe add some red accents...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice work, can't wait to see it with lettering!


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks good and nice clean lines. Do you spray in a booth?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a cool door on your van. Why don't you just paint your wheels too? Or get some aluminum wheels?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Your work van looks great F2F. :thumbup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I think i have looked at this post 20 times since u posted it. I love that paint job! do u have any pics of the painting progress? What did u use to make the pattern, Just tape it off or did u have a cardboard template or something? i was gonna paint my work van black this summer, but after seeing urs im thinking i should take a little more time and make it some special!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys for the positive remarks

All my doors open the one you see open is actually the cabin of my van I made it a 4 seater and the back is where my tools go

I moved the Interior door back and carpeted it and added bucket seats for my kids I can still haul 4x8sheet goods by opening the door

Now that my grandkids live with me it's their seats I thought I was done with little kids lol at least ones a boy he's trying to keep me young

To answer how I did it I used rosin paper to make a drawing and simply taped it above where I was taping and followed it

I painted black first retaped it and then silver and then black
Very time consuming the actual painting was quick

As far as spray booth it just pulled out of it lol 

It's my wood shop but the two don't mix at all so I put up plastic I was only able to do one side at a time so I still have one side to do

I wish I did it all at once though because I don't look forward to doing it again but it had to be done like that

I wasn't talking about the stock
rims I have aluminum when I first bought it that I will powder coat 

Does anyone know how if and how to post pics from an iPhone if so I can post more pics quickly if not I have to use my home computer which I rarely get on anymore I just figured out how to access using my iPhone so you will see more of me in the future

I haven't really been working since my heartattack kind of in a what's more important to me kind of stage my bank account is saying I better figure it out quicker

Thanks again for all the nice replies

Oh yeah the dicks are what keep a real saw blade running true and I wanted them on there for the real carpenters to appreciate

Leo g am I a vampire what the hell does that mean lmao


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like you grabbed the van by the bottom and dipped it in blood then turned it over and it started to drip/drool.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Oh yeah the dicks are what keep a real saw blade running true and I wanted them on there for the real carpenters to appreciate
> 
> Leo g am I a vampire what the hell does that mean lmao


I see it now! At first I thought you were a painter and that was paint dripping.:thumbsup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

:notworthy Ok now that your starting to describe your van im needing some picks of the inside. Ive been debating about putting a small seat in the back of mine, and im curious on how I would set it up. 

So if you have time inside pics please


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Really was expecting nothing but bad when I read the title but damn good work man, looks really professional.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh dam you guys didn't see a saw blade right away

And be honest I might have to redo now the last thing I want to do is explain it to everyone I need an airbrush I think 

I'll get some pics later it's pouring out

And thanks to all the vets


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Paint looks good, i would put some nice alloys on there for the summer and keep the primered steelies for the winter.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

That is one big van lol I am on the fence now and may change my design it's only time and paint right


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like it..i like it alot:thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Coolest workvan paint I've ever seen!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys I'm thinking enlarging the saw blade its In my head anyway


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well you better get it removed,thing like that could mess your part in your hair:blink:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry didn't see the saw blade until it was pointed out, now it stands out when I look at the pics.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

See I think I need to do it larger than life I'm a carpenter not a painter lol


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know once you get it lettered it will standout as being a saw blade cuz then everyone will know what you do and can put it together.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

This is what takes the longest making decisions I've had so many drawings of different schemes 

Then doing what you think you can pull off arggggh


Thanks for being honest


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Oh dam you guys didn't see a saw blade right away
> 
> And be honest I might have to redo now the last thing I want to do is explain it to everyone I need an airbrush I think
> 
> ...


I didn't see the saw blade right away, but I think that's what makes it so cool. It looks like a really neat design and when you really look you realize what it is, and not because it doesn't look like it, just because it looks really cool.

Don't change a thing! Get the lettering on and see how it all plays together. I think it's going to look great!:thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

That wood save me a day haha see what I did there haha

Almost done removing ny's taxpayers donation to my van

It wasn't bad but I'd rather it not be on there teach people to drive with the wasted money lol


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful , was going to paint my truck too, safari trucks are getting difficult to find. So far I,m working on a fingerprint design ,,, still in progress.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks again for the positive remarks 
My wife even likes it which scares me even more lol

That's gonna be a lot of taping lol might want to splurge for a computer printed layout lol

Speaking of taping guess what I will be doing today lmao literally all day may even do some color


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

If you get time can u snap a pic of ther inside? Would love to see that seat and the way you got it set up. Then after that can you come up to northern maine to paint my van!! LOL


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

She's taped shut lol 

My arms are killing me still getting her ready for spray

I think she will turn out fine this time I hope


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

The sucky part about having a shop at home



You spend ways more time in it than you really should

If anyone is curious it takes 2 full weeks to paint a van custom

I could shave time off but I am in a do over type mode 

I'm not looking for show quality paint either I just hope it happens.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is why my shop is 2 miles away. Close enough to get there anytime, far enough to not go there just because it's in the backyard.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought they were waves or something at fist but then see the little cut outs on the blade. Looks good now I understand what it's.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally in color stage and I ran out of black last night 

Almost had enough too add another 40 to the budget please

I'm up at 4 am waiting for the store to open seeing its a buddy I wonder if I gave him a wake up call would he get mad 

A sales a sale right lmao

Carbon fiber hood just don't know if I like that way of doing it yet I need some black

I am taped out I think I should of done it different but I didn't think about it that way live and learn 

Each blade gets taped 3 times I can tape a blade in my sleep lol

I have a lot of pics on my phone just not doing me any good there lol

With luck I should have it almost done by today
Maybe a nap is in order lmao


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Verrry nice!!!


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 6, 2012)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> No new rims for me but I did repaint what I had


The silver rims made a big difference... looks great.

I bet RED wheels would really make it pop. Or mostly red, with black and silver around the openings. If you can pull it off ;-)


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The best of the best are usually swamped and can't handle the work they already have.

Looks sharp.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

No Leo after talking to these guys I doubt they are the best at work they can talk good but that where it ends

If your truly good you don't promise something you can't deliver

Atleast I don't maybe that's why I suck I'm too honest lol



Yea I thought about doing them red wasn't sure how it would look so silver it was


Thanks again guys I really appreciate it


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Good lookin' van. Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I spent the last 3 weeks painting,,, it must be a spring thing for me,,

That and I'm my own best customer,,

My buddy crashed his R1 last year and I felt bad for him riding a pos, so I offered up a paint job,,

I found out I hate working on wrecks lol

There wasn't a piece on it that didn't need work,,

He was missing a lot of stuff and bent the subframe, the tank was fubar, but it turned out ok

Next up was my son in law,, he seen I was done with the R1 and I see him pull up on his bike and I thought dam it's still cold to be riding,

When they go to leave I see him open the garage door go up and I said what it's too cold to ride home,,

No I want you to paint it orange,,Atleast he paid for some of the paint,,lmao

His wasn't as bad still had some damage but easily fixed,,

Well after painting those,, I kept looking at mine and the tank had a chip and a dent and I just wasn't having it anymore,, besides I got too many orange toys , so I asked my grandson what color should it be,,

I laid all the stripes by eye , measuring them out would of bored me to death, and it looks good enough for me.

I'm gonna have to buy a real paint gun one of these days , probably work a lot better than what I have,, but I never seem to make money seeing its mostly mine I do lol

I just put it back together and it came out awesome,, I found I like painting bikes with minimal work needed


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty sweet paint jobs. Enjoyed reading through the thread ! Definitely some skills to fall back on there.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Joe,,Spidey approves of it too,,,


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks cool! Now you need to do couple matching helmets...


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea that's on the list of things to do and buy lol

Thanks guys,,,,,


----------

